# ,  / > Yaesu >  Bluetooth   YAESU

## serge7

!
   (  )   Bluetooth    YAESU FT-817/857?
 , .

----------


## RW3ACQ

!       ,   .
,   -          "Bluetooth   "?
        rk9dk.    -      ?      FT897/857/817
     ,   ( Bluecomm)  : Hamlink BT-BTH+ ( Timewave),        (      3000 .  )
   .

----------


## RD9D

> !       ,   .
> ,   -          "Bluetooth   "?
>         rk9dk.    -      ?      FT897/857/817
>      ,   ( Bluecomm)  : Hamlink BT-BTH+ ( Timewave),        (      3000 .  )
>    .


     .
   BT56            (SPP) .   BlueSuete   SPI    .     .          .
       : A2DP, HFP (v.1.5), SPP.     WT31     996, .      .      http://we.easyelectronics.ru/electro...to-prosto.html
http://www.tkk.pl/~sq1gu/interfejsy.html

----------


## RD9D

> Veka, rk9dk, !
> http://we.easyelectronics.r  u/electro...to-prosto.html http://www.tkk.pl/~sq1gu/interfejsy.html ,  , .    ""    .
> rk9dk,      ?


   ,    ,        .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## RW3ACQ

*rk9dk*,, ,  ,        . !

----------


## BTR4IK

> BTR4IK,  !


   !
nokia bh-108. 
   ""   .    -7,   .   ,   " \    \"   "  "   "  Bluetooth",   "" - "   Bluetooth".         .      -  .
      -    .     ,   .        -      /  .       DATA  ,            10.      .
               .
 ,       ,          ,              .

----------


## BTR4IK

-  .    !
  VOX   , ..      Bluetooth CAT-.    ,      Bluetooth-serial.     .
    :   Bluetooth COM-port.    ,       -.       ,        .
     Bluetooth   -      .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## BTR4IK

PTT         .
 MixW, ,  -  /...   "PTT   ".
Yaesu 817       )

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## BTR4IK

!              DATA.      DIGI,    26 DIG MODE  PSK31-U.       ,        . ..      .

----------


## RW3ACQ

*BTR4IK*,    !
*rk9dk*,

----------


## RW3ACQ

> 


rk9dk, !
  ,       ,    HSP-SPP?        ,   , ,                .  ,     ,        . !

----------


## DEN-US5EKL

!          ?    ,   !?

----------


## RW3ACQ

> ,


rk9dk,c  !
,  e-mail,  ,  !

----------


## RW3ACQ

*rk9dk*,     , !

----------


## RW3ACQ

> !          ?    ,   !?


C  !  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post735514

----------


## BTR4IK

.
    :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic21210.html

----------

